# Aufnehmen mit Cubase SX



## sebsel (4. April 2008)

Hallo, 
meine Band und ich wollen jetzt mal ein paar Lieder aufnehmen.
Wir haben über Cubase SX und ein Mischpult die Gitarren Spuren schon aufgenommen.
Ich wollt mal fragen: 
Wie kann man eine 2. Spur aufnehmen und die 1. Spur dabei abspielen, ohne das die 2. Spur die 1. Spur dubliziert?
Denn immer wenn ich die 2. Spur aufnehmen will und die 1. dabei abspielen will (damit man dazu spielen kann) nimmt die 2. Spur die 1. Spur noch mal auf.

Und noch ne Frage:
Was würde sich eher lohnen..
ne vernünftige Soundkarte oder nen Interface?


Ich hoffe ich hab das nicht zu kompliziert ausgedrückt^^

Danke schonmal

LG 
Sebastian :]


----------



## ink (5. April 2008)

Moin
Wenn deine Soundkarte Full-Duplex fähig ist kannst du es
abspielen und aufnehmen lassen.
In den Einstellungen von SX musst du nachschauen ob du es eingestellt hast.

Dann in den Soundkarten Optionen die Aufnahme auf Line-In einstellen (müsste
das sein wo ihr das Mischpult angeschlossen habt oder?).
Hier könnte es sein das es noch auf "Was Sie hören" eingestellt sein und 
dann ist es klar das er alles nochmal aufnimmt.

Ne vernünftige Soundkarte ist immer gut.
Was du jetzt mit Interface meinst, kann ich grad nicht ahnen 
Schau mal bei http://www.thomann.de/ vorbei
da gibs Gutes für kleines Geld.

mfg
Das Problem


----------



## sight011 (5. April 2008)

HAha  was ist denn deiner meinung nach der Unterschied

Ein Interface ist doch eine Soundkarte!


Wenn du zu einer Spur was einspielen willst, darfst du die Spur mit dem instrumental halt nicht scharf stellen oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## sebsel (5. April 2008)

ja also das Mischpult ist im Line-in angeschlossen.
Wie kommt man denn in diese Soundkarten-Einstellungen oder diese Line-in Optionen("Was Sie hören")?

Danke
LG


----------



## ink (5. April 2008)

Entweder über die Optionen deiner Soundkarte oder über die Windows Optionen (dieser seltsame Lautsprecher)
Und das was ich als "Was Sie hören" angesprochen hab, darf nicht an sein.
Da dann alles was auf dem Rechner wiedergegeben wird, aufgenommen wird.
Auf Line-In umstellen


----------



## sebsel (5. April 2008)

Ok Vielen Dank

Ich werds heute mal ausprobieren gehen..
Ich meld mich dann wieder 

danke, und schönen Tag noch


----------

